# Installed Preset not showing up



## yorkiemom (Mar 27, 2015)

I had some presets I stalled for b/w sketches...I had a problem with my computer and they got lost for some reason and weren't showing up.

I reinstalled but not sure if they are in the right place because I don't see them in Develop...see below. I thought they were supposed to be installed under LR5>Lightroom Settings...but maybe not? They are called Romy Studio Presets and Studio Romy Presets. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 27, 2015)

Try checking the "Store Presets with this Catalog" option (Preferences>Presets Tab). Likely that sometime in the past you started using that option, but after your computer issue the setting was restored back to the default unchecked state..


----------



## yorkiemom (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep it was restored back...I changed it. Now they are showing up. Thanks so much!


----------

